# How do I cool this cpu from a laptop?



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 22, 2022)

I have a HP Laptop 14 cf-2033wm which comes with an Intel Pentium Silver N5030 and integrated graphics from it. I disabled Intel Dynamic Tuning and now its reaching a max recorded temperature of 88C in games. I turbo limited the laptop to cool the temps and improve my performance but the temps are not resolving. I want to undervolt it but I dont know how since the FIVR option is not available on my CPU. ThrottleStop BD PROCHOT says it will throttle at 105C. Anyone knows a fix? I will post a screenshot of throttlestop here


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> games



Plants vs Zombies?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 22, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> I have a HP Laptop 14 cf-2033wm which comes with an Intel Pentium Silver N5030 and integrated graphics from it. I disabled Intel Dynamic Tuning and now its reaching a max recorded temperature of 88C in games. I turbo limited the laptop to cool the temps and improve my performance but the temps are not resolving. I want to undervolt it but I dont know how since the FIVR option is not available on my CPU. ThrottleStop BD PROCHOT says it will throttle at 105C. Anyone knows a fix? I will post a screenshot of throttlestop here
> View attachment 255608


Again?


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Plants vs Zombies?


no like low quality games or old games like idk minecraft

In minecraft I just have to set some settings to low and stuff



mstenholm said:


> Again?


What do you mean again? Its just the temps I have to fix, disabling turbo boost is good for temperatures but it also reduces my performance thats why I turbo limit it to half of the maximum frequency which is 3.2Ghz max


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 22, 2022)

Turbo limiting your processor will not help performance. You are forcing the CPU to work within an even more constrained set of parameters than necessary. Also, those HP laptops are complete garbage for cooling, but being a 6W processor will make up for a lot. At 88C, I doubt the fan is even spinning up to audible - they usually wait until they start throttling to kick on high. Temperatures of 88C are perfectly normal. If you have BD PROCHOT disabled, PROCHOT will still protect your processor when it hits 105C, but will not do anything before it gets there. 

Based on your use in some of the other threads you made about it, I would sell it for what I could and build a small/cheap desktop. You can build a respectable gaming desktop for under $500, or under $400 if you are comfortable using Linux. SteamOS, for example, would be a good one if you are using it for playing games.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 22, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> 88C in games


What is there to fix? Intel set the thermal throttling temperature to 105C for these CPUs because they knew with limited cooling they would run hot. Any temperature under 105C is a normal operating temperature. They run a little slower compared to similar laptop CPUs so this gives them more thermal headroom. Your game temperatures are fine. No need to disable turbo boost. Use the performance that Intel designed into these low power CPUs.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Jul 23, 2022)

the problem is that it thermally shutdowns

also I'm getting power throttled at 5W and google doesnt have any results


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> the problem is that it thermally shutdowns
> 
> also I'm getting power throttled at 5W and google doesnt have any results



Clean out the airvents with compressor/compressed air, you might have dust bunnies in there.

Otherwise it's a POS laptop not designed for light gaming, get a better one.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2022)

ChoccyMilk said:


> thermally shutdowns


Some manufacturers set the shut down temperature below the Intel recommended value. You will have to avoid this temperature, whatever it is.



ChoccyMilk said:


> getting power throttled at 5W


Some CPUs with 5W TDP ratings will be forced to power limit throttle long term at 5W. It would be nice if limits like this did not exist but they do exist.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Aug 10, 2022)

Hello does anyone got tips for cooling the cpu? Just nothing that requires adding new thermal paste or investing in a laptop cooler. Anyone got any tips? I disabled turbo boost and set link state power management to moderate power saving.


----------



## rethcirE (Aug 10, 2022)

Any success in undervolting it with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or QuickCPU?

If you're not able to replace the thermal paste or open the laptop for maintenance and cleaning there's really not much else that can be done. The computer is in need of intrusive work to really fix anything.


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Aug 10, 2022)

rethcirE said:


> Any success in undervolting it with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or QuickCPU?


I can't really undervolt with Intel XTU and I dont know how to undervolt with QuickCPU could you show me how and if it is not available for this cpu thanks for showing me another app that can undervolt cpus

Update: turns out the FIVR option there too is also not available so undervolting is not available on this program or throttlestop or Intel XTU only increasing performance like turbo limiting and stuff


----------



## ChoccyMilk (Aug 12, 2022)

Being PL1 throttled at either 7W or 8W in games and idk how to fix. It could be the EC though


----------

